
Quantum Fourier Transform (QFT) – The Quantum Counterpart of the FFT - meanman
https://m.phys.org/news/2019-07-quantum-technology.html
======
soganess
I'm not sure I understand the title or introduction to this article. The paper
being referenced is about a constant time single iteration quantum
algorithm/circuit(perhaps single gate? I didn't read too closely) that
performs the Kravchuk transform.

The QFT is already used all the time in quantum information processing. Many
algorithms makes extensive use of it (including foundational algorithms like
Shor's). And if we paint with broader strokes, a Hadamard is a just 2x2 qft
matrix, so all problems in BQP that are solved by exploiting quantum
parallelism use it.

